# cheerios....



## auburnkurls (Apr 9, 2007)

ok - this is not standard practice for us... however, my 2 year old enjoys feeding the dogs.... anything. I watch him like a hawk and specifically do not buy toxic to dsog items like grapes etc because my 2 year old will sneak them to the dogs....

What about cheerios? I just found him feeding cheerios one by one to the dogs and they are loving it.... This shouldnt be terribly bad for them right.... it's a fairly whole grain cereal and the dogs maybe get 5-10 single cheerios at a time... not much at all....

My 2 year old just loves the dogs and they are so gentle with him and my baby girl too..... He even offered Brutus his binky... now that is a big deal. No one gets the binky.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I can't imagine a few Cheerios will hurt the dog. I myself eat Honey Nut Cheerios most mornings and have suffered no serious damage.

Some, maybe most, dogs have good instincts that prevent them from taking a few fingers along with food offered by small children, but you'd want to watch that carefully.

Along with her mom and dad, I watched in horror from across the room as my 3-year-old niece fed my 85-pound Irish setter a piece of summer sausage. It was amazing to us how gently the dog took the treat from her, but I'd hate to count on that happening every time.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I've seen people use Cheerios as training treats before.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I have used cheerios for years to train.. The reason is they are quick to eat, wont upset the tummy, cant fill up on them, and a pass of the hand by the nose- the dogs thinks- hmm must have eaten that one already...


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I potty trained Stu with cheerios because he was picky when was a puppy about treats. It was the only think he would eat fast


----------



## gone2thedogs (Aug 12, 2007)

So long as your dog can tolerate grains, plain Cheerios are fine imo.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I use cheerios everyday. I got the idea from Lilly's trainer in her obediance class.


----------



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

auburnkurls said:


> ok - this is not standard practice for us... however, my 2 year old enjoys feeding the dogs.... anything. I watch him like a hawk and specifically do not buy toxic to dsog items like grapes etc because my 2 year old will sneak them to the dogs....
> 
> What about cheerios? I just found him feeding cheerios one by one to the dogs and they are loving it.... This shouldnt be terribly bad for them right.... it's a fairly whole grain cereal and the dogs maybe get 5-10 single cheerios at a time... not much at all....
> 
> My 2 year old just loves the dogs and they are so gentle with him and my baby girl too..... He even offered Brutus his binky... now that is a big deal. No one gets the binky.


I treat my Sadie a few Cheerios also. She goes nuts over them. They have to be plain though. NO sugar!!! Other wise a few here and there is fine.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Cheerios are wonderful! 
I never thought to use them as training treats, but I LOVE the idea! Whenever I bring in a new pup who is acting finicky, I use the Chicken & Cheerios diet, lol  Works like a charm to get nutrients in them until I can wean them onto a normal maintenance diet, since the cheerios are made to be "balanced".


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

We used them for our maltese too. We have a 10 week old puppy who isn't crazy about them so I put a bit of peanut butter on them for potty training. No surprises so far.


----------

